# SMS HVAC #3



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 7, 2010)

in question 3 the solution states that 75°F DB/61°F WB yields 45% RH. I come up with 60%. I assume the SMS solution is wrong, correct?

I understand the rest.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 7, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> in question 3 the solution states that 75°F DB/61°F WB yields 45% RH. I come up with 60%. I assume the SMS solution is wrong, correct? I understand the rest.


It looks like you're reading your WB temp horizontally instead of diagonally. I got 45%ish when I did it.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 7, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> It looks like you're reading your WB temp horizontally instead of diagonally. I got 45%ish when I did it.


Oh, I see now. Thanks. One other "stupid"mistake I'm making is to ignore that pressure often is given as gage pressure....


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 7, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like you're reading your WB temp horizontally instead of diagonally. I got 45%ish when I did it.
> ...


I started sticking my finger or another piece of paper in at the front of every chapter where I'm using equations so I can flip back and forth to see what units they're using for equations. Seems to help so far. One chapter (I forget which) actually said that all pressures in that chapter were psig.


----------

